# Site General > General Herp >  Rat bites snake eyes and head

## just2frosty

Okay I'm new to owning snakes and I got a pastel a week ago. Hes four feet long and has been eating large rats. I bought him one today and by reading the title you guessed it. he got bit in his eyeball and on his scalp hard. His eye was bleeding for a good five minutes its all red now he also has a decent sized cut on his head that is not really bleeding all that much but it still looks painful and i seen his skull. I have no money to take him to the vet. I have owned monitors before and am in the process of taking my black throat in for a variety of things. So I'm broke. Is there any way to treat this sort of thing? at home and about his eye will he be okay? I don't want the feed him frozen food stuff. hes hooked on live. his previous owner and pet store I bought him from fed him live all his life I have tryed and he will not eat frozen. Any help tips anything? His eyes pretty messed up its all red. He is probably blind in that eye now. But any help please would be appreciated! Pics will be up if i can get close enough with my phone. Thanks.

----------

ripleyvet (07-12-2019)

----------


## satomi325

I hate to be direct, but if you can't afford vet care, you can't afford the snake.

Get that guy to the vet asap. Use diluted betadine to sterilize and clean the wound.

And feeding large rats to ball pythons is a no no. Most would be medium. Feed smaller and more frequent meals to avoid feeding large and less often. Live large rats are highly dangerous.
I feed all my adults small rats weekly. And to my big girls, a couple small rats in one shot.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------

_1nstinct_ (08-21-2012),4Ballz (08-21-2012),Bellatrix_LeSnake (08-21-2012),camel (08-21-2012),_Capray_ (08-21-2012),DooLittle (08-21-2012),Fila (08-21-2012),foxoftherose (08-21-2012),h00blah (08-21-2012),JaGv (08-21-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## camel

Please please get him to a vet asap. Sell stuff if you have to, CD's, stereo, whatever. He has to get to a vet if his eye bled and you could see the skull

----------

_Capray_ (08-21-2012),Fila (08-21-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## 1nstinct

Agree 110% if you can not afford to take it to the vet in cases like this you need to find it a home where the new owner could be able to take it to the vet.
Why can't you feed it F/T? He will not eat it then you need to try smaller meals, and try P/K. Med rats are as big as you need, try a med and a small rat and that would be able to fill them up. You need to get him to  the vet, and deal with the price it is going to cost.

----------

camel (08-21-2012),Fila (08-21-2012)

----------


## mechnut450

vet is a must  ( you might get lucky and save theeye then) .  as for feeding why not try prekilled or stunned  food that a little smaller. my live guys will take a prekill or a rat that spazzing in death  95% of the time

----------

Fila (08-21-2012)

----------


## just2frosty

I could afford the snake if my monitor (which is way more important to me) wasnt all types of ill. Once again he will not eat frozen thawed or pre killed. and thats the size rats they have been feeding him at the store I decided to continue since he was doing good on them and looked healthy. Do not lecture me I asked for help with the snake. Not to be told about rats. Believe me I know they could bite. They have teeth.I also have a boa and My girlfriend owns another ball and he has never had any problems neither has my boa. They have never been bit ever. We do feed her ball mediums. since the store i got him from was feeding him large rats I decided to keep him on those. he hasn't ever been bit either. I am transitioning my boa to thawed though since he will eat anything. But really I came here to ask for help with the snake not to be lectured about rats. With all due respect please someone help me. Thank you.  Yeah I will be selling things. He will probably be going friday. Thats when my vet I bring the reptiles to gets back.

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

If your monitor is more important to you then please do the lil guy a favor and give him to someone that will have no hesitation taking him to a vet! Welcome to pet care. If you cant afford a vet dont het an animal. That poor snake could die because you "prefer" your monitor.
Get him to a vet now! Or give him to some one who can!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## just2frosty

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## KTyne

The people on here aren't trying to lecture you, they are trying to give you good advice that could save your snakes life. By the sounds of it this type of injury is NOT one that you could treat at home. If you tried he would most likely lose his eye and probably would get an infection in the eye and the head wound. 
Please take him to the vet and if you can't pay them right away most vets will take payment plans especially if it's an emergency.

PS- bad rat bites can send PEOPLE to the hospital let alone a snake that gets hit with a bite on the face.

----------


## just2frosty

Why do you guys even bother replying if you have no help to offer me? He will be going to the vet on friday with my blackthroat like i just stated in that same paragraph until then he needs to be cared for am i not right. Thats pretty much what I need what I can do for him until then. yes my monitor is more important hes huge i had him since a baby unlike snakes. Monitors have emotions. They can show affection. They can learn their name. So yes he is more important to me than the other animals seeing as he is my oldest animal. so it would be awesome if instead of repeating what was said above in different words. A little help and care i can give to my pastel until I get him to the vet Friday. when she returns from her vacation. thank you. hopefully I will get a decent response.

----------


## KTyne

> Use diluted betadine to sterilize and clean the wound.


This was already stated.

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

Find a different vet! That kinda injury cannot be treated at home and cannot wait until friday!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## satomi325

> Why do you guys even bother replying if you have no help to offer me? He will be going to the vet on friday with my blackthroat like i just stated in that same paragraph until then he needs to be cared for am i not right. Thats pretty much what I need what I can do for him until then. yes my monitor is more important hes huge i had him since a baby unlike snakes. Monitors have emotions. They can show affection. They can learn their name. So yes he is more important to me than the other animals seeing as he is my oldest animal. so it would be awesome if instead of repeating what was said above in different words. A little help and care i can give to my pastel until I get him to the vet Friday. when she returns from her vacation. thank you. hopefully I will get a decent response.


I gave you advice on what to do with the wound and how to avoid such accidents in the future. There's really nothing much you can do other than clean the wound and keep his enclosure clean. Perhaps change your substrate to paper towel. Other than that, only a vet can help you. And don't use neosporin or any oil based products. You asked us for help. So please don't be rude. Everyone here is trying to help and have the best intentions for your snake 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------

_sissysnakes_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

You need to find a vet you can get into ASAP.  Don't wait for infection or what not to settle in, waiting for a vet.  One thing you can look into if you don't have the money is called care credit.  They can approve you immediately, and there are a lot of vets that accept it.  Don't let your snake suffer because you "prefer" your monitor, it is still a living creature that's well being is dependant on you.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## Kaorte

I'm sure we can all relate to being tight on money, but you need to have some sort of emergency cash for these kinds of things. 

There isn't really anything you can do for your snake. It needs to be seen by a vet to determine if it needs antibiotics. 

The snake will probably be blind in that one eye :/ But the head bite should heal up fine in a few sheds. My normal girl got bit right on the head by a rat as well. It was a shallow bite, but it still bled a little bit. I just kept it clean and watched to make sure an infection didn't set in and she was good as new in a couple sheds. 

My best advice other than go see a vet is to keep the wound and the environment clean. If you have chlorhexadine, you can dilute some on a q-tip and swab the head wound (I wouldn't do this to the eye) to help prevent infection. 

Good luck. I hope your snake is okay!

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

> You need to find a vet you can get into ASAP.  Don't wait for infection or what not to settle in, waiting for a vet.  One thing you can look into if you don't have the money is called care credit.  They can approve you immediately, and there are a lot of vets that accept it.  Don't let your snake suffer because you "prefer" your monitor, it is still a living creature that's well being is dependant on you.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


I agree look up care credit. Thats what i use for all mine and,my pets medical. My monthly paymen is only 25$ that way you can get your animal to the vet asap please dont make the animal suffer till friday. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kaorte

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mechnut450

hig  I believe you post is over the top,  
On a nother note one of the other by owners my know more  if the liquid bandaid might help keep infection out? I know i use the stuff all the time on myself but ( knock on wood) not had any ned ot use such  measures on a snake . ( this head wound might be an example of were it can be used?  but I doubt I try it near or aorund the eye, mouth, nose( heat pits )  or vent. I know it burns  when first applied but I found it has kept me from getting infections in varus cuts ( and i talknig about  going ot fire calls,  worknig in the garden , and doing some nasty  cleaning up for a home owner when renters  trashed his place.

----------


## KTyne

I'm sorry but this is not an appropriate reply whatsoever. You do not know this person and how they care for their animals. He already said he was taking the snake to the vet but just not immediately. 
You have no right to call ANYone a pathetic excuse for a pet owner unless you know them personally.

I really wish people would think more about what they're posting on public forums as you would never say something like this in person.

----------

_bad-one_ (08-21-2012),_gsarchie_ (08-21-2012),Kaorte (08-21-2012),_Kinra_ (08-21-2012),_sissysnakes_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## Kinra

That was a uncalled for, not everyone is made of money and sometimes multiple unplanned events happen that make things hard.  I remember once I had to wait a week for a pay advance to get my enchi in for an RI because I had to take my dog in earlier that month for an emergency (I was getting paid monthly at the time).  I was lucky and caught it early and he was able to get over it, but I still couldn't get him in right away.

To the OP:
You have been given some good advice so far and I second the getting him to a vet ASAP.  I would try to find another vet who will see you, the eye injury looks fairly serious.  I don't think we have too many vets on here and that is who you should get advice from.  Paper towels and a super clean environment will help a lot in keeping the wounds clean.

I am curious as to how you went about trying to feed f/t in the week you have had him, but that will do nothing to help with the current situation.

----------


## gsarchie

Hig, I left you some negative rep for that one.  What is wrong with you?  Yes, mistreatment of an animal that can't care for it's self is deplorable, but wishing bodily harm on a human being is completely inexcusable.  I would trade the life of a 1000 ball pythons for one human life, hands down, even though I would never be put in that position - I'm just making a point.

----------

_1nstinct_ (08-21-2012),camel (08-21-2012),h00blah (08-21-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012),_sissysnakes_ (08-21-2012),_txcoker_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## h00blah

> yes my monitor is more important hes huge i had him since a baby unlike snakes. Monitors have emotions. They can show affection. They can learn their name. So yes he is more important to me than the other animals seeing as he is my oldest animal. so it would be awesome if instead of repeating what was said above in different words. A little help and care i can give to my pastel until I get him to the vet Friday. when she returns from her vacation. thank you. hopefully I will get a decent response.


Heh. I don't want this guy on this forum. Why did you even get a ball python? You don't seem to have any care for it. Just because she doesn't display emotions the way your monitor does? Did you buy the pastel as a baby? If not, does that make her any less deserving of your best care? So because she doesn't know her own name, she isn't intelligent enough to feel the pain, or experience life-threatening STRESS from such an encounter?

This is textbook animal cruelty. After you take responsibility for YOUR animal, I hope you find her a better keeper. You honestly disgust me.

My big old normal girl was my very first snake, purchased from Petco, raised from a 100 gram little baby to an 1800 gram adult. She will always be my favorite, but that doesn't mean that the newer additions don't deserve the same attention that she does.

Someone NEEDS to lecture you on the responsibility that comes with owning an animal.

----------

_GoingPostal_ (08-22-2012),JaGv (08-21-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## txcoker

Are you anywhere near Houston, Texas?  If so I will come pick up the snake and take it to the vet and give it a loving home with proper care.  Just offering so you will have more money to spend on your monitor.

PM me if interested.

With warm regards

----------

camel (08-21-2012),Fila (08-21-2012),_Flikky_ (08-21-2012),_GoingPostal_ (08-22-2012),h00blah (08-21-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012),_satomi325_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## CaGirl5

I'm sorry this happened to you! But I know how you feel. I know how hard life can get sometimes. I have all kinds a reptiles and everyone is like a child to me. I know what it's like to be broke. I'm a poor college kid working part time and going to school full time all year around. I just wanted to say that it's possible. There's always a way. I found a way when I adopted a 10 year old iguana with a fused tail. She had to have 95% of her tail amputated. That same year it tried to grow back... And had to be amputated again. It's not easy. See if your vet does payment plans. Do a car wash. Garage sale. Whatever it takes. Where are you located? Maybe I can help you..

----------

camel (08-21-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

Or if your near san antonio ill gladly take it to a vet!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------

camel (08-21-2012),Fila (08-21-2012),_satomi325_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## foxoftherose

I'll put in an offer as well. If you're within 3 or so hours of northern Alabama, I'd love to take your baby to the vet.

----------

camel (08-21-2012),Fila (08-21-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012),_satomi325_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## satomi325

Think twice before posting once.....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## camel

The first reply and the last few are what this site is about. Offering advice, and offering to drive to him and take the snake to a vet and give it a loving home. Kudos to you guys.

----------

_CaGirl5_ (08-21-2012),KTyne (08-21-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012),_satomi325_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> The first reply and the last few are what this site is about. Offering advice, and offering to drive to him and take the snake to a vet and give it a loving home. Kudos to you guys.


This site also has a lot of people who are passionate about their animals, too.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

camel (08-21-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## 1nstinct

I would be willing to take it if your in NY but chance are your not ecause it's illegal to own a black throat in NY.
People gave you advice, you are not listening.
Monitors show emotions snakes don't? I have owned monitors for years, yes they show emotions, I call it instincts. They are a predator just like snakes they are usually on top of the food chain. My monitors would show emotions/instincts when I was around. They were curious because they are a preadot and looking for their next meal and observing their surroundings. Snakes do the same, all my snakes love coming out of their enclosure because they are curious of the surroundings. If your monitor is your "baby" I understand but don't let your other animals suffer. My first ball python angel is the only bp I have that has a enclosure, everyone else is in a tub. She is my favorite snake and will always be, this DOES NOT mean i do not love and respect my other snakes. They are all loved, and taken care of just as good as angel they just are not in enclosures. I take out money  out of each pay check and out in my emergence fund for my animals, just incase something were to ever happen. I am a college student and work 40+hours a week, it sucks not having extra spending money on w.e. I want but it is what needs to be done.
Please do snake a favor and get it to a vet, or try to find someone to take it to the vet.
Be responsible for the snakes life that you chose to care for, remember the snake never decided to be in your care, you picked the snake.

----------

camel (08-21-2012),_Flikky_ (08-21-2012),h00blah (08-21-2012),hig (08-21-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012),_satomi325_ (08-21-2012),vanzuuk1 (08-26-2012)

----------


## hig

> Okay I'm new to owning snakes and I got a pastel a week ago. Hes four feet long ... and pet store I bought him from ...





> I could afford the snake if my monitor (which is way more important to me) wasnt all types of ill.


According to his own words he bought this snake a week ago from a pet store....  He had the money to buy an animal but no money to care for it a week later.  It does not surprise me that other animals you "care for" are "all types of ill".  You are obviously abusing your monitor if he has fallen that ill within the week since buying that poor bp ...

Give the animals to someone who can afford to care and pay for them properly.  If your finances fluctuate that much within a week you do not have a stable environment to care for multiple animals that require quite specific care.




> Be responsible for the snakes life that you chose to care for, remember the snake never decided to be in your care, you picked the snake.


^^

----------


## sissysnakes

My finances fluctuate a lot and between 10 snakes, an elderly lizard, two cats and a dog, the occasional devastating vet bill does arise. Its hard when you already feel like you are becoming so thin financially that you feel you have to make hard decisions as to what your priorities are. Its good you are taking the BP to the vet and I hope for the sake of the animal that it does not succumb to infection before Friday. Some advice for the future: Pet Insurance is AWESOME. It really does help when you run into the occasional vet emergency. Also having an emergency credit card really helps me. I only use it for emergency vet/hospital bills and gas that way it never goes so far over I cant pay if off by the end of the month.

----------

_cmack91_ (08-21-2012),_gsarchie_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## camel

> This site also has a lot of people who are passionate about their animals, too.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


I fully agree DrDooLittle. My post was not all inclusive of everything this site is about. I just wanted to thank the people who are willing to drive hours and spend their own money to help this snake. That makes me happy. A lot of people really can be awesome  :Very Happy:   :Bowdown:

----------

_gsarchie_ (08-21-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## gsarchie

Hey hig, thanks for the negative rep simply because I left you some.  And you're seriously going to run your mouth about members of the U.S. military to me?  I don't condone violence as a way to solve any problem, period, but I am the kind of person that will fight violence with swift and deadly action while in combat, and I do this to save my life and the lives of my men, not because I get off on violence.  Grow up, and if you won't stand behind our military why don't you try standing in front of them.

- - - Updated - - -

I'm in the Army and have been in for the last 10+ years because I want to serve my country, not harm other human beings, but it is an unescapable part of the job.

----------

_1nstinct_ (08-21-2012),_Andybill_ (08-21-2012),camel (08-21-2012),_Flikky_ (08-21-2012),h00blah (08-21-2012),_I-KandyReptiles_ (08-21-2012),JaGv (08-21-2012),Kaorte (08-21-2012),KTyne (08-21-2012),_Mike41793_ (08-21-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012),_satomi325_ (08-21-2012),_sissysnakes_ (08-21-2012),_swansonbb_ (08-21-2012),_therunaway_ (08-21-2012),_txcoker_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## Flikky

> Hey hig, thanks for the negative rep simply because I left you some.  And you're seriously going to run your mouth about members of the U.S. military to me?  I don't condone violence as a way to solve any problem, period, but I am the kind of person that will fight violence with swift and deadly action while in combat, and I do this to save my life and the lives of my men, not because I get off on violence.  Grow up, and if you won't stand behind our military why don't you try standing in front of them.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I'm in the Army and have been in for the last 10+ years because I want to serve my country, not harm other human beings, but it is an unescapable part of the job.


I voted you back up because you losing your rep was not right. I agree with what you've said

----------

_gsarchie_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## camel

Good for you Archie, for serving your country. You got big brass ones mate. Respect  :Good Job:

----------

_gsarchie_ (08-22-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

I work a full time job that pays barley above minimum wage. I have  tons of bills my car is in the shop but i still find some way to feed all my animals (4)e and my husband, and make sure everyone is healthy. 
Its hard but if you cant affford it please stop getting more animals.

Your animals conpletely rely on you so if you cant afford them pleease find a home that can. 

I hope the best for your little guy!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------

camel (08-21-2012),_gsarchie_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## 4Ballz

not sure who else feeds live, like I do, but when you do, always monitor what is going on. I always have something long and thin to block the rat if it has a chance of biting my snake(s). I watch until I know the rat is passed. Then I close the bin. If the snake has full control of the rat from the strike, I make sure it's locked on, then again, close the bin. I also watch for back feet scrapping against the snake. I've learned once, as the rat was a medium-large size, and they are indeed to dangerous. Which is why I am only feeding large weaned (40-50 gram) rats. Safer, and easier to control if the snake has a chance of being bitten. 

It appears it was your first attempt at live. So, please do what everyone is asking you, take it to the vet. If indeed the snake survives from it's injuries, and you are only able to feed live, monitor your feeding, and use something to assist with possible biting next time.

This is a very hard lesson to learn. But, do all of good, and help this snake. 

Also, don't be afraid to come back and let us know the progress.

----------

camel (08-21-2012),_Flikky_ (08-21-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

I feed live mediums to my 1300g boy and sometimes its terrifying to watch. You really need to make sure you closely monitor it. I had one.rat try to bite my boy durring constriction, luckily it was dying so it didnt even break skin. 

Op: please feed no larger then medium rats. Or try maybe feeding 2 rat pups. It will equal the same as a medium, and they dont pose as much of a threat since there eyes have just opened or are still closed. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## txcoker

> Hey hig, thanks for the negative rep simply because I left you some.  And you're seriously going to run your mouth about members of the U.S. military to me?  I don't condone violence as a way to solve any problem, period, but I am the kind of person that will fight violence with swift and deadly action while in combat, and I do this to save my life and the lives of my men, not because I get off on violence.  Grow up, and if you won't stand behind our military why don't you try standing in front of them.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I'm in the Army and have been in for the last 10+ years because I want to serve my country, not harm other human beings, but it is an unescapable part of the job.


I must have missed those comments before they were removed.  Not to get way off topic, but how dare you say something about a man that is thousand of miles away in more _ strife_  than you can imagine or see on your little video game.  I have nothing but respect for anyone who puts on a uniform to protect me and family!

----------

camel (08-21-2012),_Flikky_ (08-21-2012),_gsarchie_ (08-21-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012),_sissysnakes_ (08-23-2012)

----------


## Andybill

> Hey hig, thanks for the negative rep simply because I left you some.  And you're seriously going to run your mouth about members of the U.S. military to me?  I don't condone violence as a way to solve any problem, period, but I am the kind of person that will fight violence with swift and deadly action while in combat, and I do this to save my life and the lives of my men, not because I get off on violence.  Grow up, and if you won't stand behind our military why don't you try standing in front of them.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I'm in the Army and have been in for the last 10+ years because I want to serve my country, not harm other human beings, but it is an unescapable part of the job.


HOORAH TO THAT! You tell em!  :Salute:

----------


## MrLang

Spiraling off topic, but people who are in the military don't start conflict, they protect us from the people that do.

----------


## gsarchie

Thank you all immensely for all of your support.  And to clear things up, the comment wasn't made publicly.  It was made with the negative rep that was left for my leaving Hig negative rep on his post wishing that the OP gets hit by a car and lies in the road bleeding out with everyone just watching and not helping.

----------


## Andybill

> Thank you all immensely for all of your support.  And to clear things up, the comment wasn't made publicly. * It was made with the negative rep that was left for my leaving Hig negative rep on his post wishing that the OP gets hit by a car and lies in the road bleeding out with everyone just watching and not helping.*


Wow! I didnt see that one... Thats pretty horrible!  :Banned:

----------


## h00blah

> Thank you all immensely for all of your support.  And to clear things up, the comment wasn't made publicly.  It was made with the negative rep that was left for my leaving Hig negative rep on his post wishing that the OP gets hit by a car and lies in the road bleeding out with everyone just watching and not helping.


I'm sure the mods noticed this, but if you PM the mods and tell them that you were neg-repped in retaliation, they will zero out that neg rep.

I'm not sure if anyone caught the OP's post, but he specifically stated:



> Do not lecture me I asked for help with the snake. Not to be told about rats. Believe me I know they could bite. They have teeth.I also have a boa and My girlfriend owns another ball and he has never had any problems neither has my boa. They have never been bit ever.

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

He still needs to be lectured on rats though because you can have 50 great feeds without incident then have one that goes terribly wrong. When feeding live you can never let your guard down.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## h00blah

> He still needs to be lectured on rats though because you can have 50 great feeds without incident then have one that goes terribly wrong. When feeding live you can never let your guard down.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


I agree 110%. The OP doesn't want to hear it though  :Confused2: ... You can take a horse to water, but you can't make it drink! lolll

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

> I agree 110%. The OP doesn't want to hear it though ... You can take a horse to water, but you can't make it drink! lolll


I doubt hes even still reading these because he got put in his place about his lack of appropriate animal care..

He came for advice. We all gave it im sorry it wasnt what he wanted to hear but most was good solid advice. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_1nstinct_ (08-21-2012),_Flikky_ (08-21-2012),_gsarchie_ (08-21-2012),h00blah (08-21-2012)

----------


## 1nstinct

> I doubt hes even still reading these because he got put in his place about his lack of appropriate animal care..
> 
> He came for advice. We all gave it im sorry it wasnt what he wanted to hear but most was good solid advice. 
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


That is the truth, he was given advice, ex: take to vet, keep wound clean, should not need to feed large rats etc.
i can not judge the OP because 1) who am i to judge anyone, and 2) i do not know him personally.
what i will judge him on his lack of care for his BP, he has stated he cares more about his monitor. If you care more about your monitor why get a bp? why not just get another monitor? 
I personally do not care one bit if you care more about your monitor over your bp, or your $10,000 Bp over your normal male bp your picked up at petco(not taking shots at anyone). You took the animal into your care and it becomes YOUR responsibility to provide the basic needs for the animals ex:food, housing, water, heat, and especially any vet care needed. if you can not provide these requirements you should not own the animal.
But i am also one sided in this topic, i went to school for vet tech, worked in a animal hosp for 5 years, and now in school doing my BA in bio to go to vet school. I hated when i was working and would see dogs with abscesses one the dog and the owner saying its been there for 3-6 weeks. it would make me want to risk my job and just scream at the owners and put them in their place.
but truthfully I Don't know why i am writing this because he is probably long gone and never coming back to this site, and if he does it will probably be under a new user name, saving him self from the lectures he will receive.

----------

_CaGirl5_ (08-21-2012),_Flikky_ (08-21-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## Andrew21

It doesn't seem like he watched the feeding very well. even if he feeds live to his boa, There is a big difference between feeding a live large rat to a boa, and feeding a live large rat to a ball. Like 4 feet of difference. He should've known that. If he could barely afford to take his monitor to the vet, then he shouldn't of ever bought the bp.  :Wag of the finger:

----------

_Flikky_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

Ialso boas have a much,more aggressive feeding response, they have bigger heads and are much larger. A large rat is appropriate for a boa. Not a bp! 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Flikky

I know that no one could see this happening (the bite) but if he was having problems with vet bills for his monitor.. Why go out and get another snake? A pastel at a pet store is pretty expensive from my experience. I hate to keep beating this because he asked for advice but what more is there to say on that route. Only a vet can help that snake. Eh, I just wanted to put my little bit in this rapidly growing thread.

----------

_1nstinct_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

> I know that no one could see this happening (the bite) but if he was having problems with vet bills for his monitor.. Why go out and get another snake? A pastel at a pet store is pretty expensive from my experience. I hate to keep beating this because he asked for advice but what more is there to say on that route. Only a vet can help that snake. Eh, I just wanted to put my little bit in this rapidly growing thread.


Your absolutely right! He has enough money to get a new snake while his monitor is sick, but doesnt have enough now to treat the snake. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_1nstinct_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## JaGv

i've seen pastels that size go for $250 at pet stores.

im guessing the OP was looking for an easy way out of taking his snake to the vet. peoples advice were just the truth even though the truth hurts no animal lover will lie and say its no big deal. it just sucks when people say they care more about an animal then the other but still has issues of health that cycle won't end untill it's to late.

hig, we should be thankful for gsarchie and everyone in uniform because of the tough job they do for our country it's thanks to them risking it for us so we can sleep good at night knowing we are safe from any threat.   :Salute:  :Salute:

----------

_gsarchie_ (08-22-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## mustang91302

I know its not the most humane thing but you would be amazed what a little flick on the head of the rat and some tongs or hemostats can do to protect your snakes i hate thumping rats but i do it to protect my snakes

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Since everything that needed to be said has been said ( and a few things that shouldn't have as well ) I'm going to lock this thread down for a little while to let everyone cool off.

At this point all it is doing is gettng people with their hearts in the right place infractions and warnings.

If the OP comes back and wishes to respond or if anyone has something they think needs to be said in the meantime please contact a member of staff.


dr del

----------

_1nstinct_ (08-21-2012),_babyknees_ (08-22-2012),camel (08-21-2012),_Flikky_ (08-21-2012),_gsarchie_ (08-22-2012),h00blah (08-21-2012),_Mike41793_ (08-21-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (11-12-2012),_satomi325_ (08-21-2012),_sissysnakes_ (08-23-2012)

----------

